# ***OFFICIAL*** Wanderlei Silva vs. Cung Le Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*









Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.​*


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is gonna be a wicked fight! FOTN or KOTN material. Big fan of both actually. Think with the hometown crowd (not deciding factor) behind em and momentum Cung will win by split. 

Watch for an impatient Wanderlei looking to pressure after the mid rounds. That's where Cung will counter. A LOT of people shit on Cung, but look at his kickboxing record. He is a martial artist albeit an aging one. He aint a one trick pony. He encompasses a wide array of strikes which adds to the sport of MMA. Imagine every fighter as a wrestler or BJJ practictioner...how boring would that be. 

Glad they didn't sick Vitor on em...cuz that would end very badly against Cung.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Good matchup for Wandy, especially if he mixes it up, i hope to see Wandy dishing some punishment standing then taking Le to the floor giving some GnP and show the very underused Ju Jitsu game he has, i reckon Wandy could even win via Submission but i think the old warrior in him will want to finish it standing and thats where Le has some tools to use, either way i think Wandy still has some fire left and will really attack hard at a fast pace and win via TKO.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

These guys are both old as FUCCKK, this is like a fight breaking out in a nursing home. I feel like Cung will win because he is a more technical striker and Wandy hasn't looked good lately.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I really don't think Cung can KO Wandy, or withstand an Axe Murderer flurry.

Silva via brutal KO.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Cung Le may be upset Nam Phan was the first asian to fight on a main UFC card, but not upset enough to defeat Wanderlei who would never lose to Scott Smith no matter how old or fat he was.

Seeing Nogueira win in brazil must be the most motivating and inspiring thing ever for a brazilian. 

Wanderlei via hulk smash. :thumb03:


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

This definitely has FOTN written all over it. July 4th fireworks :thumb02:

Silva will definitely pressure and stalk and Cung will be counter attacking.

This could very well go to a split decision, hopefully to Silva :thumbsup:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Trix said:


> Cung Le may be upset Nam Phan was the first asian to fight on a main UFC card...


Nam wasn't the first Asian to fight on a main UFC card.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Nam wasn't the first Asian to fight on a main UFC card.


Nam Phan talks about it as if he were the first asian.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

what about all the japanese fighters? they're also asian, there are Corean fighters, chinese fighters, nam is not the first, by a longshot.

back on topic, I have no idea who will win but I'm looking forward to this fight, the whole card looks good actually.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Trix said:


> Nam Phan talks about it as if he were the first asian.


First Asian-American? Yes
First Vietnamese? Yes
First Asian? No


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

hadoq said:


> what about all the japanese fighters? they're also asian, there are *Corean* fighters, chinese fighters, nam is not the first, by a longshot.
> 
> back on topic, I have no idea who will win but I'm looking forward to this fight, the whole card looks good actually.


:laugh:LMAO I've never seen Korean spelled that way:laugh:

Back on Topic

I don't see this ending well for Wandy. Cung Le so far has shown some big power, and one of those epic kicks from Cung Le will KO Wandy for sure. 

I don't see this going 3 rds. If Wandy doesn't get the big Knock out, Cung Le will. IMHO Wanderlei, win or lose, should most definitely hang it up after this fight or else he will probably ruin his career.

Cung by rd 2 TKO


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

This isn't going three rounds either way


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Head kick KO from Cung


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think this is Wandey's retirement fight.

Le kicks hard enough to put him to sleep for a looong time.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Funny how the consensus is that this fight pretty much depends on Wanderlei. I think people already can gauge where Cung Le is at in ability. But if Wanderlei has fight left, then Wanderlei will win. If Wanderlei has nothing left in his chin, then he will lose. If this was like 3 years ago, almost everybody would have bet on Wanderlei.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Nam Phan wasn't the first of any ethnicity to be in a main card. Trix you're trolling hard again.


Nam Phan vs. Leonard Garcia I was the first 145lb fight on a main card in the UFC.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Cung Le has a far too unpredictable and good standup game for Wandy.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

They both have the ability to finish this fight at any time. I'm going for Wanderlei though.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm hoping that Silva gets the win here. His loss to Leben was kind of embarrassing and I'm sure he is looking to redeem himself. It would be nice if he actually used his knees again.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

Even with all of his recent performances I was surprised to see Wanderlei was the betting underdog to Cung Le. Cung has some flashy moves and a few impressive wins, but has he fought anyone with Wanderlei's power and aggression?

I don't think Cung Le's heart is fully in the game, he's a part time mixed martial artist, hasn't fought since June of last year and now he's making the big step up into the co-main event of a UFC card, I think he'll have problems. 

Wanderlei has only been knocked out by Leben and Rampage since joining the UFC, two guys who can KO anyone. If Cung Le had that kind of power I'd be worried. He beat Bisping and was competitive against Franklin.

Wanderlei by TKO round two.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm picking Cung because I think he will fight smarter than Wandy and if he gets in trouble standing he will be able to take him down.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Cung Le via brutal Mortal Kombat fatality.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> Cung Le via brutal Mortal Kombat fatality.


Hahaha must be the Sega Genesis version, us SNES guys had no blood :thumb02:

This fight has FOTN written all over it. You know with Lee, the movie style kicks will be in full effect and Silva will bring the dirty stare down with his ever so stalking presence in the cage.


----------



## GoodfellaGr (Aug 16, 2011)

Le cause he is precise! The problem for Wanderlei is that now he is too slow to brawl and too open to win a stand up battle.. I really like him and his legacy, but i believe that Le wins 8 out of 10 times this match up today.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

GoodfellaGr said:


> Le cause he is precise! The problem for Wanderlei is that now he is too slow to brawl and too open to win a stand up battle.. I really like him and his legacy, but i believe that Le wins 8 out of 10 times this match up today.


Agreed. I just gave Le 9 out of 10 in my Kelly calculations.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Cung Le via brutal Mortal Kombat fatality.


I will now forever refer to Cung Le as Cung Lao. 

This fight does pretty much depend on Wanderlei, who is a handful for anyone if his chin is present. But Cung does hit hard and has some wicked kicks. This fight ends in KO, but I dont know who.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Let's do this!

______ by KO!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Got Silva! That aggressiveness will get him a KO.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

The most unoriginal song award goes to Cung-Le. Another reason i'm going for Wanderlei.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Always excited when Wanderlei fights, this should be really good


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Love this fight, like a old school out-fighter vs swarmer boxing match-up.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Wandy busting out the techno beats!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Wandy is solely responsible for making Sandstorm a badass track


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Chung Lee by Spinngu Bado Kikku.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Not looking good for Silva, no shaved head, no tights, not good...


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hate to say it, but I'm rooting for Cung Lee.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

war wandecoooo


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Hope I do not blink and miss this epic KO.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> Wandy is solely responsible for making Sandstorm a badass track


Wandy for sure won the battle of walk out music.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

This is hard to watch.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Come On Wanderlei!!!!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Movie star doesn't like to bleed.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Cung Le looks to be breathing hard.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Awesome round. Giving it to Le, but Wandy wants it!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn, nice to see the aggro Wandy at the end there  I feel like it's 2005 all over again  Wandy seems like he actually wants to fight!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Great First Round!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I've never ever seen a Wanderlei Silva fight like this.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

As soon as he started bleeding, the fight went down hill for him. Don't know if it was interfering with his vision but he kept dabbing at it.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

thank god Cung Le's out of shape... Wandy's a totally different fighter today... not nearly the figher he was before... but hope he finishes Le


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome clinch! CHUTE BOX!

Wanderlei pulled a Tito!!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

******* Idiot Ref!


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes!!!


Edit: Oh wow replay, bad stoppage...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Such amateur refs tonight.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeeeeeaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Vintage Wandy finish.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

i don't care if it was a bad stoppage or not Joe, WANDERLEI WON!!!!! VINTAGE WANDERLEI AT THE LAST 20 SECS!!!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

CLINCH KNEES!!!! YES!!!! Been a long time


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Yesssss!!!! War Wand


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

So pissed at that old dick head ref. just stole another classic round of mma fro us.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm happy for wandey. great fight. BULLSH*T stoppage.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Vintage Axe Murderer! I am a happy man!!!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

So happy for Wanderlei


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Cung Le is a mess, he was done.He took 7! knees to the head and Cung Le just held onto his leg.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Now Cung can go back to his bread and butter, movies...

Sadly with this victory we will most likely be seeing Wanderlei fight again and his chin is more then suspect now.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SHATTERED nose.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

My boy Wand!


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

bad stoppage but lee had nothing for him after that point. doubt he wouldve done anything more in the 3rd round either.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

That was some vintage Chute Box stuff right there at the end... Clinch n' knees is always amazing 

Wand pulled off the Tito here


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I swear Wandy is one of the most lethal guys to have rush you. I was about yelling for him to charge, and everytime he did he hurt Cung, nasty knees to end that.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

A fighter with power would finish Wanderlei that fight, Cung Lee rocked him about 3 times and wasn't able to finish because his boxing is average.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Cung Lao fought a great fight but holy hell is his nose crushed. 

So great to see Wandy win


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah I agree, whatever he said :thumbsup:


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

Wandy's post fight speech " I vant to fuc k chuck! fight chuck!"


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

bad stoppage but awesome fight.

I was totally loving the "Cung Le" chant during the fight. I bet on Wandy but if I was there I would definitely have joined in on the Cung Le chant

Edit: I think I was thinking of Chung Lee. Bolo ftw


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think Cung was gassed and done but he can take a shot and I would've like to see him given a chance to comeback and land one in the 3rd round. That ref was bogus.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

As much as I love Wand, let's be honest... had Le not gassed, he would have tooled Silva (as in... more of the first round). I know, I know... could have, would have, should have. I'm thrilled for Silva, and who wouldn't be? That said, the dude needs to retire... tonight would be a perfect time for him to hang them up.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I surprised Rogan is calling it a bad stoppage. Just the amount of damage he was taking alone is enough to stop the fight.

Wanderlei looked awesome. Was fighting smartbut still exploding at the right times. Kick ass fight from my personal favorite fighter.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Great fight and cung was hurt but like Rogan said what a terrible stoppage...


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Man, it looked like a bad night for Wandy for most of the first round, I was sure it was going to be another bad KO loss for him. But he gutted it out, fought through it and started putting the pressure on Cung Le towards the end of the round and after Wandy's kicks started landing it looked good for him.

And the finish? Classic Pride Wandy, knees from the clinch, knees from the front headlock, and just swarmed him for the kill. The only thing that was missing was some stomps and soccer kicks to the head. ******* awesome!


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Jake Shields spends about 10 minutes of ever fight in the position Cung Le was in. He would have lost about 10 fights if they stopped it like they did against Cung lol...


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I guess I must be really biased. Okay I am really biased. I really though Cung was done though and just holding on for dear life, as opposed to actually going for a take down.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> As much as I love Wand, let's be honest... had Le not gassed, he would have tooled Silva (as in... more of the first round). I know, I know... could have, would have, should have. I'm thrilled for Silva, and who wouldn't be? That said, the dude needs to retire... tonight would be a perfect time for him to hang them up.


I really wish he would retire. Have a feeling he wont though and we will likely be seeing him go lights out in his next fight...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Wandy vs. Brian Stann and Cung Le vs. Chris Leben, please.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Ape City said:


> I guess I must be really biased. Okay I am really biased. I really though Cung was done though and just holding on for dear life, as opposed to actually going for a take down.


Same, looks like he would've just kept eating hammerfists either way.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

MikeHawk said:


> Same, looks like he would've just kept eating hammerfists either way.


That's what I thought. Cung got rocked several times on the feet. If it was boxing the ref would have called him out on feet imo.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I actually thought it was a good stoppage. Cung was done, the ref saw it. Clinging on to a single leg after 6-7 knees has destroyed your nose for good while being hammerfisted


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Wandy vs. Brian Stann and Cung Le vs. Chris Leben, please.


Wow you really want Wandy to retire don't you. Stann would destroy the little bit of chin Wandy has left.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Wandy vs. Brian Stann and Cung Le vs. Chris Leben, please.


I don't know, personally I think they should find another Asian guy for Wandy to KO in highlight fashion.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Wow you really want Wandy to retire don't you. Stann would destroy the little bit of chin Wandy has left.


Therein lies the issue... Wand just won a fairly high profile bout, so what do you do with him now? Guys like Brian Stann are going to want to fight him, and I fully believe Silva gets KOed by 90% of the division. I don't want to take anything away from this win, but it does more harm than good in the long run.

Aerius has the right idea, lol, but who do you get that is Asian? Akiyama just moved to WW and Okami would ruin Wand.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Wandy won. I'm over the moon. I don't care if the stoppage was early (it was, but I still think Cung was done regardless). 

Wandy took a few solid shots and his chin held up. He got wobbled and dropped but spinning back fists carry so much damn power it's not surprising.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If I was Wand I'd seek entertaining fights or retire on a high note. He has nothing more to prove. He's going to face some heavy hitters if he continues.

Brian Stann
Anthony Johnson
Vitor Belfort
Belcher
Munoz

All these guys would beat Wanderlei fairly easily at this stage of his career. The only winnable fights would be ironically Maia whom he trains and is friends with or Jorge Rivera. 

Nice win tonight though! Vintage performance...


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Wanderlei still wants to fight Vitor Belfort to avenge his first loss to him. He asked for it a while back and didnt get it (Belfort got Akiyama). Maybe if Belfort beats Rumble, we might see a rematch.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Therein lies the issue... Wand just won a fairly high profile bout, so what do you do with him now? Guys like Brian Stann are going to want to fight him, and I fully believe Silva gets KOed by 90% of the division. I don't want to take anything away from this win, but it does more harm than good in the long run.


That's the problem with a lot of fighters from those times, because of their drive and love of fighting they'll keep doing it until they physically can't do it anymore or someone makes them stop. The same thing that made them such great fighters in their prime keeps them going long after they should've retired.

CroCop should've walked away after his win over Pat Barry at the very latest and Wandy should call it a career after tonight. Retire on a win, and not only that, a glorious highlight worthy win to cap off a legendary career.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awesome fight but Wandy is on that sad road of having the fitness and skill but his body saying enough is enough, if he fights a higher ranked guy he'll probably get hurt again.

Now would be a great time to say goodbye but after rejoining Cordeiro and getting this win, he'll be more determined than ever to keep fighting. He'll always have a job with the UFC, if Wandy retired now it would set a good example for everyone.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone else think the turning point of that fight was when wandey landed 3 kicks in a row??

I haven't seen that exact gif yet but it just seemed like it was Le's fight until that moment and then it wasn't.











EDIT: Just watched again. It was 4 kicks in a row starting at about 44 left in the 1st and it was instant confidence for wandy.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Cung did Great raise01:

He will be back getting that title :thumbsup:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Great to see old Wandy get a W. Made me feel all warm and fuzzy :thumb02: haha, regarding the stoppage it might have been a bit premature but it wasn't awful, Le was done.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> Cung did Great raise01:
> 
> He will be back getting that title :thumbsup:


have you ever picked a single fight correctly?


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

RedRocket44 said:


> have you ever picked a single fight correctly?


Haha, repped.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Anyone else think the turning point of that fight was when wandey landed 3 kicks in a row??
> 
> I haven't seen that exact gif yet but it just seemed like it was Le's fight until that moment and then it wasn't.
> 
> ...


 
My god that right hand after the kick was fast!!!!! I didn't notice it before but damn!!

Oh and Rocket the answer is no


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

RedRocket44 said:


> have you ever picked a single fight correctly?


I called the Anderson vs sonnen fight the exact way 

People are still stunned by that

Plus I call Lyoto outclassing jones 

Not just beating him but humiliating him


Quote me in your sig!!


----------



## funkyboogalooo (Jan 28, 2009)

For anyone who thought it was stopped too soon look below. I hate seeing fights stopped early as there is quite often a chance of a comeback but he was done and his nose was proper f**ked


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

G_Land said:


> My god that right hand after the kick was fast!!!!! I didn't notice it before but damn!!


It was the same move that Shogun dinged Machida with in round 1 of their 1st fight, except this one was a head kick instead of a low kick. It's a pretty neat move since you normally don't expect a follow-up power punch coming from the same side as a kick.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

funkyboogalooo said:


> For anyone who thought it was stopped too soon look below. I hate seeing fights stopped early as there is quite often a chance of a comeback but he was done and his nose was proper f**ked


wow his nose is right messed up.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

aerius said:


> It was the same move that Shogun dinged Machida with in round 1 of their 1st fight, except this one was a head kick instead of a low kick. It's a pretty neat move since you normally don't expect a follow-up power punch coming from the same side as a kick.


Machida throw that technique not Shogun.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

aerius said:


> It was the same move that Shogun dinged Machida with in round 1 of their 1st fight, except this one was a head kick instead of a low kick. It's a pretty neat move since you normally don't expect a follow-up power punch coming from the same side as a kick.


 
Yeah it looked pretty nifty.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm hoping this arse kicking will push Le to up his cardio, rather than retire or anything silly like that. I think the man has some serious skill, and he proved last night that he can take one HELL of a shot (lots of them, actually). Had he not gassed, I fully believe we would have seen another highlight reel KO on Wandy. 

Heal up, train harder, and come back and fight Chris Leben or Bisping.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm hoping this arse kicking will push Le to up his cardio, rather than retire or anything silly like that. I think the man has some serious skill, and he proved last night that he can take one HELL of a shot (lots of them, actually). Had he not gassed, I fully believe we would have seen another highlight reel KO on Wandy.
> 
> Heal up, train harder, and come back and fight Chris Leben or Bisping.


I think the long layoffs between fights has more to do with it than how hard his training camp is. When he fights more often his cardio has been better.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm hoping this arse kicking will push Le to up his cardio, rather than retire or anything silly like that. I think the man has some serious skill, and he proved last night that he can take one HELL of a shot (lots of them, actually). Had he not gassed, I fully believe we would have seen another highlight reel KO on Wandy.
> 
> Heal up, train harder, and come back and fight Chris Leben or Bisping.


He didn't fought for how long exactly?:confused02:

It's just normal dude


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> He didn't fought for how long exactly?:confused02:
> 
> It's just normal dude


17 months booby. What's normal about that?

explain to us dumb casuals why fighting 4 times in 5 years doesn't adversely affect him.

Edit: never mind. Banned again. I think I'll miss you less this time.:bye01:


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

funkyboogalooo said:


> his nose was proper f**ked



Damn, hopefully this dosen't effect his acting career.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

A1yola06 said:


> Damn, hopefully this dosen't effect his acting career.


Probably not because he usually plays the villain...haha. He'll just look meaner. As the other poster mentioned if he gets his conditioning up to par and not fight once a year then he can be very competitive. Without a doubt he lost both his fights due to gassing out.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

That's the downside of fighters like Cung Le having a traditional martial arts background.

Everything is technique, technique, technique.

They don't place enough emphasis on cardio or strength & conditioning.


----------

